# MAC Online Stores UK



## blueglitter (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey, im not sure if this is in the right board but im just wondering if anyone has any links to websites that sell MAC online AND deliver to the UK there are only 2 that i know of strawberrynet.com and wowwoman.com Does anone have anymore? Thanks for any help you can give me.

PS Will we be able to buy stuff from the UK website when it opens?


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36190

All covered in thread above!


----------

